# Enclosure size???



## HAMISH_NOAH (Sep 24, 2015)

I am looking at getting a sand monitor,and i have a spare 8ft by 2ft by 4ft from my scrubie, would this be a big enough enclosure?


----------



## daztopendpythons (Sep 24, 2015)

the regulation size for adult sand monitor is 3.92m2 which equates to 2.8 x 1.4m or similar


----------

